# Walk in Minnesota?? Life insurance?



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Well me and HuntforP&Y will be hunting MN for swamp bucks this weekend. Do we dare walk any trees or sloughs in the middle of the day?

I was thinking maybe if we get those 10 feet orange ATV flags on a pole that it might help?


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Safety while hunting in MN has came up twice today. I have never felt unsafe hunting in Minnesota.

I did a quick web search for stats. I will be the first one to say this isn't scientific but I thought it was interesting...

(from two different website: outdoornews and a UND study)

"With approximately 750,000 hunters afield each year, Minnesota has one of the best safety records in the nation. While hunter numbers have steadily climbed, Minnesota's hunting accident rate has declined dramatically since the inception of the hunter safety program 50 years ago. In 2004, Minnesota had only 16 reported firearms injuries and no hunting fatalities"

"The North Dakota Game and Fish Department has kept records on hunting accidents since 1970. In the past 26 years 343 people were injured by firearms while hunting in North Dakota; 24 of them died.
Since 1974 the number of reported accidents varies randomly, averaging 13 per year, but ranging from three to 22 victims per year. There appears to be no long term trend (Figure 1) relating to total accidents, but fatalities are decreasing. In the last debate North Dakota has recorded only two fatal hunting accidents, and none in the past four years."

It goes on to say that upland bird hunting has the highest accident rate in ND.

To me hunting has been and will always be a safe venture.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I feel 99% safe walking through the woods except opener morning of rifle hunting. I've only hunted rifle season one year, opener morning was the scariest day of my life in the stand. One of our guys got shot at about 15 minutes before shooting hours crossing public land. I had a guy that set his stand up right across the field from me and was glassing through his scope the whole time he was there, he was on public stuff but any shot he could've had would've dropped the deer on our private lot so watch the boarders of any private land you may have access to. Also avoid any blaze orange with camo patterns on it, lol. I personally like to be as visible to other hunters as possible.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think I am going to go get some orange fabric for my blind! I thought about bringing my buck decoy to attract deer, BUT I think that would be a bad idea.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I think I am going to go get some orange fabric for my blind! I thought about bringing my buck decoy to attract deer, BUT I think that would be a bad idea.


I like the orange on the blind idea, just make sure you take your blind with you when you leave for lunch or something.

You might want to bring a 3-d target instead of the decoy :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Or a bullet proof blind!


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

C'mon now its not that bad in Minnesota you should be fine if your driving land during the noon hours alot of hunters head in about that time anyways it just before shooting hours where people like to shoot.. when they shouldnt be just get out in your stand a hour before opener or earlyer dependig if its public or not... if its public... you just spend the night in you blind/deer stand... Well good uck to all the MN hunters tommorow morning!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

well with stats like that it only tells you one thing. Here in ND we can shoot better than in MN.(just kidding) I can personally say it is better to be shot at than hit. I have been in MN once for deer season. You know why you are not allowed to have a rifle out during deer season unless you are actually hunting? That way you do not shoot back!! I had three rounds close enough to hear them snap past.

I wonder what the real stats are for every state. Like what is the number of close calls?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I feel one of the safest thing you can do while walking to and from your stand in the dark or during low light conditions is where your headlamp on high or in the flash mode. They really show up in the woods.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, We made it. I must say it was a learning experience. Guys have there stands like 2 feet on there property lines, and they don't go by shooting hours. On opener we counted over 80 shots. The first one 1 hour before sunrise. I coulden't even see my feet let alone if a deer was a buck or doe, or a person for that matter.

We ended up with 4 bucks all being shot tonight. Passed some nice bucks all weekend hoping for a large one, and ended up shooting some average minn. 4x4's


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

A guy from Elbow Lake Minnesota wasn't so lucky. He was shot on opening weekend in Minnesota and died in Fergus Falls Hospital


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

He was a county commissioner as well!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Well hunt4p&y had someone shooting at deer on private property that jumped up 10 yards from him and they started blasting! Other than that everything was fine. We only heard about 800 shots opening day.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Talked to a a guy at the gas station while we were checking on deer. Asked him if he got one. He said no, but I gave one a hair cut. I then asked how big it was or if it was a buck or doe. he responded with, well IDK it was brown, me being a smart *** asked if it had four legs....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Brown it's down is the reingning mentality for too many idiots!!!
How the hell can you not know what you are shooting at??? Fricken idiots like that don't deserve to hunt!!!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Be safe, have fun and don't bust the roost...

:wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

R Buker said:


> Be safe, have fun and don't bust the roost...
> 
> :wink:


Yes but Randy if there is a bunch sittin out in the middle of a cornfield and you flock shoot into them, causing them to scatter and run in all directions.. is that busting the roost? :lol:


----------

